# The male biological clock is also ticking!



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Scientists say they have found more evidence that men as well as women have biological clocks and that they start to tick in their mid-30s.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7492323.stm

/links


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

Interesting article. I'm not really surprised though, it always seemed odd to me that nature could act against one gender and not the other. Thanks for posting the link.


----------

